# CameraShow Next Sunday in Toronto



## Davor (Mar 18, 2011)

I plan on attending this event next Sunday which is the 27th of March, just wanted to see if anyone else would be interested in attending and meeting up. 

I have never been to a camera show so its something new to me, i want to find good lighting equipment but i am unsure if they will have something like that. Perhaps someone who has been there there in the past can share.

Thanks


----------



## Davor (Mar 21, 2011)

Really no one? I know there's tons of people here from Toronto


----------

